# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Želim i ja besplatan javni prijevoz na porodiljnom!

## purple

Imam jedno pitanje a odnosi se na javni prijevoz koji trudnice i rodilje također trebaju i zbog sebe a često i radi djeteta a za to bi mi  trebale vaditi radnički pokaz , za  cijelo vrijeme dok smo na porodiljnom dopustu. Kako vidim od jeseni će đaci,studenti i dio umirovljenika imati osiguran besplatan javni prijevoz a o nama ni riječi. Pa kako to, drage moje. Kome da se tu obratimo tj. vršimo pritisak   :Smile:

----------


## meri78

Bandiću, on je tata mata za takva pitanja i ziher će ti obećat da će tak biti, ali ne baš za ovu trudnoću   :Grin:  

treba vremena da se to provede, ali učiniti ćeš uslugu mnogim trudnicama poslije tebe

----------


## purple

Definitivno cu to uciniti...moram samo smisliti jaaaaako dobar tekst koji ce mu privuci paznju. Bilo bi dobro da Rode naprave neku peticiju pa da i to dodje do njega. Ovako, jedan glas ne znam koliko ce mu znaciti. A s druge strane, sto je sa drugim zupanijama?! Sve gradanke Hrvatske bi trebale imati ista prava.....

----------


## purple

Evo, poslala sam Bandicu slijedece:
"Poštovani Gradonačelniče,

Javljam Vam se povodom najave da se uvodi besplatni pokaz u javnom prijevozu za đake i studente te određeni krug umirovljenika. To je svakako pozitivna inicijativa i dobra socijalna politika. Također bih htjela istaknuti da bi slična odredba trebala obuhvatiti i majke na porodiljnom dopustu jer i mi koristimo usluge javnog prijevoza u svoje i dječje potrebe. Pa je svakako nelogično da mi rodilje dok smo na porodiljnom dopustu kupujemo radnički pokaz. Već je ionako teško sa financijskim stanjem na porodiljnom jer je maksimalna porodiljna naknada 4250kn što je nekima osjetan pad na računu. A da o naknadi od 2500kn koje rodilje primaju od djetetovih navršenih 6. mjeseci do godine dana ni ne govorim. Nadam se da  to razumijete  te da ćete i nas uzeti u obzir, za subvencionirani prijevoz, prvom slijedećom prilikom.

Unaprijed zahvalne rodilje."

Nadam se da ce se po tom pitanju stvarno nesto poduzeti.....
Javim ako dobijem odgovor  8)

----------


## zrinka

samo, porodiljna naknada nije 4250, to je maximalno moguca porodiljna naknada

----------


## purple

pa i napisala sam da je to maksimalna porodiljna naknada   :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

ah
sorry   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Selim na "druge udruge i pojedinci u akciji"   :Smile:

----------


## meri78

> Definitivno cu to uciniti...moram samo smisliti jaaaaako dobar tekst koji ce mu privuci paznju. Bilo bi dobro da Rode naprave neku peticiju pa da i to dodje do njega. Ovako, jedan glas ne znam koliko ce mu znaciti. A s druge strane, sto je sa drugim zupanijama?! Sve gradanke Hrvatske bi trebale imati ista prava.....


eh da, ali bandić ti je "zadužen" samo za zagreb, pa tako u zagrebu imamo besplatne udžbenike, najviše jednokratne naknade za djecu, ....

nemojte sada misliti da volim bandića, naime osobno mislim da poslije one afere s bježanjem od murje nema šta raditi u politici, ali ovdje se čisto o nečem drugom priča, a neke stvari je napravio dobro pa bi bio red to mu i priznati

----------


## purple

znam ja da je on zaduzen samo za zagreb ali nije fer da samo zagreb ima neke benificije (iako u zagrebu ima najvise gradjana koji izdvajaju za grad). trebalo bi nesto poduzeti i za druge gradove u hrvatskoj. samo zelim potaknuti da se o tome prica i razmislja a svatko tko nesto moze potaknuti neka potakne. ja sam poslala mejl bandicu i na grad zagreb pa cemo vidjeti. ali bi zeljela da se to potakne na nacionalnoj osnovi. zelim da nam svima bude bolje   :Wink:

----------


## buduća_mama

iskreno me zanima..jeste li uspijeli što napraviti u svezi toga,da li ste dobili bilo kakav odgovor?

kao što vidite ja sam iz osijeka,gdje također trudnice plačaju punu cijenu karte koja stoji 8kn!kako ja i mm nemamo auto često se služimo javnim prijevozom pogotovo u posljednje vrijeme kako zbog tečaja,kako zbog odlazaka u bolnicu na preglede...samo dok odemo na tečaj za trudnice dva puta tjedno potrošimo sto kuna...i iskreno mislim kako bi svakoj trudnici i majci na porodiljnom jako puno financijski koristilo besplatan javni prijevoz i to u sijeloj hrvatskoj...jer ako mogu umirovljenici pa red je da možemo i mi...zar ne?!

----------


## purple

naravno da nisam dobila nikakav odgovor...ali ja kao pojedinac mogu samo slati i slati i slati....
trebala bi roda nesto napraviti. meni je to npr. bitnije od bojkotiranja paketa sretna beba   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Roda zna koji su joj prioriteti: bojkot paketa "Sretna beba" je visoko rangiran na svim našim listama  :Wink:

----------


## purple

> Roda zna koji su joj prioriteti: bojkot paketa "Sretna beba" je visoko rangiran na svim našim listama


a sta je sa besplatnim prijevozom koji je svima potreban a sto se tice bojkotiranja paketica to svaka moze primiti ili odbiti!

----------


## apricot

purple, koje je granica Rodine intervencije?
Mogle bi se javiti majke s djecom s posebnim potrebama...
Pa majke s bolesnom djecom...
Pa majke općenito...
Pa djeca općenito...
Pa bake općenito...
Pa ne smijemo ni očeve zaboraviti...

Kako rekoh, postoje prioriteti, a zašto je važan bojkot Sretne bebe, pročitaj ovdje

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Nisam roda, samo sam na forumu tako da je to moje mišljenje, ali ne znam zašto bi trudnica trebala imati besplatan prijevoz samo zato što je trudnica. I to pogotovo u Zagrebu gdje se voziš za 210k mjesečno.
Kad sam došla u Zg nisam mogla vjerovati koliko je to povoljno i nije mi jasno zašto se itko tu šverca. Npr trudnica u Novom Vinodolskom koja će ići auobusom ginekologu u Crikvenicu platiti će 16 k kartu u jednom smijeru za vožnju koja traje 1 min, znači i za povrat to je 32 kune (ako nije u međuvremenu poskupilo). U Zg kupiš dnevnu kartu, 18 kuna i voziš se 24 h u svim smjerovima.
Jedino bi trebalo biti besplatno za nezaposlene trudnice ili s minimalnim primanjima, znači socijalna kategorija, ne znam zašto bi se  trudnica sa 5,6,7,8 i više milja kuna plaće morala besplatno voziti.

----------


## renci

aleksandra, zamolba za besplatnim prijevozom odnosila se na trudnice s minimalnim primanjima, i na rodilje na porodiljnom, a ne za zaposlene trudnice koje još rade i imaju "5,6,7,8 i više milja kuna plaće ". :/

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Imam jedno pitanje a odnosi se na javni prijevoz koji trudnice i rodilje također trebaju i zbog sebe a često i radi djeteta a za to bi mi  trebale vaditi radnički pokaz , za  cijelo vrijeme dok smo na porodiljnom dopustu. Kako vidim od jeseni će đaci,studenti i dio umirovljenika imati osiguran besplatan javni prijevoz a o nama ni riječi. Pa kako to, drage moje. Kome da se tu obratimo tj. vršimo pritisak


Po ovome ne vidim da se radi o soc. kategoriji, već općenito za sve trudnice i rodilje.

----------


## ms. ivy

bolje bi bilo delimitirati porodiljne naknade pa da žene na porodiljnom više ne budu socijalno ugrožena kategorija (za što se roda, usput budi rečeno, zalaže).

----------

